# [ot] trusted computer

## darkmanPPT

avevo sentito parlare del cosiddetto trusted compter, ma non mi ero mai accorto quanto sia già avanti il discorso!!

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

un mio amico ha deciso di cambiare il suo pc e ha scoperto che disgraziatamente tutti i pc che gli propongo al negozio hanno piattaforma trusted!!!

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  orrore!! orrore...

allora mi è sorto un dubbio... anzi due

1) ci sono pc not-trusted in vendita?

2) linux (nel mio caso gentoo) "soffre" lo stesso di questa piattaforma (visto si basa su una cosa a livello hardware) o se ne infischia e lavora senza "cooperare"  a livello software???

....ma p*@# !! ma è mai possibile?? ma scusate.....

ma quelli della intel e della amd sono scemi? cioè... chi mai si comprerebbe un pc trusted? cioè, che se ne fa?

non capisco a chi convenga....

mah... delucidatemi voi...

(la cosa bella è che ho comperato il mio portatile qualche mese fa ed ora mi sorge il dubbio che ci possa essere la piattaforma palladium anche nel mio... come faccio a saperlo??)

immagino che di queste disussioni ce ne siano a bizzeffe, ma ho visto k nel forum in italiano e quello inglese nn c'era nulla a riguardo.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> disgraziatamente tutti i pc che gli propongo al negozio hanno piattaforma trusted!!!

 

cioé?

sii più esplicito. cosa vuol dire?

----------

## silvius

Per riconoscerlo, solitamente nel bios c'è la possibilità di disattivarlo, non sò fino a quando.......

Io personalmente non penso prenderà mai piede visto che la maggior parte del codice libero sarà trusted, quindi di linux ci si farà ben poco.

Poi magari nasceranno nuove società che non implementeranno sul loro hw il chip, e quindi uno potrà scegliere, certo non avrai i processori a livello intel o amd.

Chi ci guadagna: 

```
LE DONNE
```

 avremo più tempo da dedicargli, e non si lamenterranno più che passiamo troppo tempo sul computer.

P.S. in percentuale quanti utenti donne usano gentoo?

Saluto

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Rolling Eyes:  beh...

k.gothmog... semplicemente gli hanno detto che beh, poteva scegliere quello che voleva, ma tanto tutti i pc che vendevano avevano la piattaforma trusted.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Computing_Platform_Alliance#Adottano_le_specifiche_TCG

cioè implementano le specifiche della trusted computing.

insomma, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_computing#Principali_funzionalit.C3.A0

tutto qui. e da là nn si usciva.

gli intel hanno la cosiddetta piattaforma palladium. gli amd nn lo so sinceramente. che altre marche di microprocess vendono nei pc?

 *Quote:*   

> o personalmente non penso prenderà mai piede visto che la maggior parte del codice libero sarà trusted, quindi di linux ci si farà ben poco.
> 
> Poi magari nasceranno nuove società che non implementeranno sul loro hw il chip, e quindi uno potrà scegliere, certo non avrai i processori a livello intel o amd.

 

 :Wink:  sicuro???

bene. vai a comperarti un bel pc nuovo adesso. ti sfido a trovarne uno delle marche + famose che nn implementi questi standard.

Tutti dicono "ma va là... cosa vuoi che succeda!" mentre in realtà "ce l'hanno fatta sotto il naso"!!! (o almeno è quello che inizio a pensare io)

veramente!! e se tu nn ti preoccupi, sinceramente mi preoccupo io per te allora   :Laughing: 

eppoi le donne che cacchio centrano? mi pare un commento un po' fuori luogo. vabbè... anche il post è ot... ma non così   :Very Happy: 

vabbè... a parte questo.

quanta gente è a conoscenza di questo fatto? pochissimi e alcuni di quelli che lo sanno se ne strafregano pensando che "tanto nn succederà mai"... ma a quanto pare è successo.

per esempio: TUTTIi pc portatili della fujitsu (o come si scrive) sono TUTTI TRUSTED!!! vi rendete conto?? secondo quanto io c'ho capito...

non sarebbe possibile disattivare COMPLETAMENTE il discorso perchè cmq, tutte le componenti sono trusted ed esse necessitano di "dialogare" con componenti trusted anche all'interno dello stesso pc. quindi magari lo puoi disattivare, ma poi usi il pc per cosa??

sinceramente sta faccenda non mi va giù! ...e mi incazza tantissimo...

----------

## silvius

Non è detto che verrà attivato, e non si sà come verra implementato. Esistono anche le vie di mezzo nelle cose, No ?

Saluto

----------

## .:chrome:.

lo so cos'è il TC  :Wink: 

volevo spingerti a fare una semplice considerazione: è veroc he sta uscendo quella roba "trusted", ma tieni conto che ciò che viene implementato in hardware (spesso) deve avere una controparte in software.

in particolare, chi è che controlla l'hardware? il sistema operativo

se il sistema operativo implementa delle politiche di TC allora il sistema diventa pienamente funzionante, diversamente no, o funziona solo in parte.

il kernel Linux implementa già da tempo funzionalità che possono interagire con determinati tipi di hardware.

perché ciò? perché il TC può essere anche una cosa giusta e vantaggiosa, se implementata come si deve e pensando all'interesse dell'utente e non alle tasche dei discografici.

io al tuo posto non mi allarmerei tanto

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Non è detto che verrà attivato, e non si sà come verra implementato. Esistono anche le vie di mezzo nelle cose, No ?
> 
> Saluto

 

certo. ma una massima dice "prevenire è meglio che curare". che non vuol dire "sono contrario alle nuove tecnologie". ma se c'è una cosa che ho imparato da linux è che il controllo del MIO pc ce lo ho IO! e non un altro.

ricambio il saluto!!  :Wink: 

@kmog

grazie. giusta considerazione

quindi la mia domanda è:

fino a che punto linux supporta il trusted?

e in particolare gentoo?

----------

## Deus Ex

Io temo a priori chi può decidere cosa sia Trusted o meno per me. Indipendentemente dalle sue (buone) intenzioni.

Ho una testa che mi permette di pensare autonomamente (sbagliando quando e quanto mi pare), e non vedo perchè altri dovrebbero pensare al posto mio. E questo vale per me come per l'utonto della domenica. Ognuno è e deve essere responsabile di ciò che fa. Compresa la selta delle specifiche del suo pc; e se questa politica che viene portata avanti dalla TC alliance significherà avere solo componenti TC compliant in futuro, beh, allora significa che il mio Athlon64, il mio Pentium4 e il mio Sempron avranno vita molto molto lunga.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Wink:  anche il mio pentium M avrà una vita lunghissima.... aspettando che escano nuovi microporcess e nuovi componenti.  :Very Happy:  eh eh

----------

## federico

In che modo il TC e' vantaggioso sotto linux? Non so nulla a riguardo, conoscevo solo la campana windows...

----------

## Danilo

Le schede madri amd su athlon 64 a 939 pin non sono  trusted.

Amd con la scusa della compatibilita' delle DDR le ha (o aveva) sostituite con le AM2.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> In che modo il TC e' vantaggioso sotto linux? Non so nulla a riguardo, conoscevo solo la campana windows...

 

infatti. e a quanto pare non sei il solo.

TC non vuol dire che qualcuno decide che è ora di comprare la nuova versione di un programma, e che ti blocca il  computer se non lo fai.

nel modo più assoluto! questa è solo l'applicazione del TC che secondo le leggende metropolitane stava implementando Microsoft.

il TC potrebbe fornire delle credenziali univoche per tutti gli utenti. un sistema a prova di contraffazione

potrebbe essere un meccanismo di protezione del copyright "giusto" come quello implementato da iTunes (che fa pagare la musica pochissimo, non come la SIAE che ci estorce quantità mostruose di denaro).

potrebbe essere un sistema di protezione da copia di dati riservati

potrebbe essere un sistema di protezione contro il forto di informazioni e lo spionaggio industriale...

tutte cose NECESSARIE. peccato che la gente abbia ascoltato solo chi proponeva scenari apocalisttici descritti dalla campagna anti-Microsoft, e si sia rifiutata di ragionare circa le reali e concrete opportunità offerte da questo sistema

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tutte cose NECESSARIE. peccato che la gente abbia ascoltato solo chi proponeva scenari apocalisttici descritti dalla campagna anti-Microsoft, e si sia rifiutata di ragionare circa le reali e concrete opportunità offerte da questo sistema

 

eh si.. c'hai ragione. e ammetto di essere anche io in questo gruppo di gente.

in effetti quello che dici alla fine mi fa vedere il TC in un'altra ottica!

mah... cmq tendo a rimanere molto perplesso sulla questione.  :Confused: 

ho letto tutta la voce di wikipedia (che nn penso essere di parte) e penso che però ci siano delle implementazioni hw che nn sembrano una genialata.

come quella della crittazione dei dati negli hd. http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Computing#Sealed_storage  :Shocked: 

quello che dico io è che non mi pare giusto che si vendano pc con questo e basta. Sarebbe più giusto poter lasciare all'utente il compito di scegliere.

ma a quanto ho capito non sarebbe mai possibile disattivare completamente al 100% il TC, perchè l'hw nella piattaforma comunica attraverso crittazione e simili.  :Shocked: 

sarebbe + giusto che si facessero pc trusted e not trusted, perchè quelle che vengono esposte come maggiori features nella scheda di wikipedia non mi piacciono molto. alcune, come ho detto, mi sembrano delle michiate colossali.

io capisco tutto il discorso dei copyright, ed è perfettamente coerente e giusto. non sto mica dicendo che la pirateria è un diritto. assolutamente no.

dico solo che non trovo giusto che mi si vada mettere mano al mio pc al fine di non potermi dare il pieno controllo. il fatto che vengano fatti controlli che sfuggono alle mie possibilità non mi piace. dimmi tu cosa c'è di buono in tutto ciò!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  io nn lo capisco!

 :Wink:  insomma, non voglio innescare alcuna polemica, ma mi chiedo solo quando sia veramente necessario tutto questo.

 :Wink:  ecco... 

saluti a tutti.

thnks a k.gothmog

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma nel momento in cui ti installi con sistema come Linux, che puoi controllare come meglio credi, sei libero di scegliere quali aspetti del TC sfruttare. non bisogna commettere l'errore di considerare il TC un tecnologia; è invece un insieme!

sta a chi progetta il sistema il fatto di decidere cosa implementare e in quale modo. XBox, per esempio, è stato in realtà poco più che una immensa piattaforma di test distribuita per queste tecnologie (applicate però come dice Microsoft).

è chiaro che nel kernel Linux non appariranno mai e poi mai funzioni per verificare che noi stiamo usando l'ultima versione possibile del tal software, ma sarà comuqnue possibile fare un controllo sulla genuinità dello stesso (che è cosa buona e giusta, se i prezzi sono accessibili, come accennavo nel post precedente).

 *Quote:*   

> ma a quanto ho capito non sarebbe mai possibile disattivare completamente al 100% il TC, perchè l'hw nella piattaforma comunica attraverso crittazione e simili.

 

comunica con chi? un hardware non penso che mai comunicherà a Microsoft o alla NASA quello che stai facendo, e l'introduzione di motori crittografici in hardware, per come la vedo io, è solo un guadagno per l'utente.

 *Quote:*   

> dico solo che non trovo giusto che mi si vada mettere mano al mio pc al fine di non potermi dare il pieno controllo

 

ancora non ci siamo. quella è l'implementazione secondo Microsoft, non di certo l'unica possibile.

e comuqnue tutte queste informazioni derivano dal passaparola popolare, che è la più grande fonte di inesattezze e minchiate da che mondo è mondo. non penso si possa dire niente di sensato prima di vedere in pratica in cosa consisterà questa implementazione secondo Microsoft (che, torno a ripetere, è solo UNA delle possibilità).

 *Quote:*   

> il fatto che vengano fatti controlli che sfuggono alle mie possibilità non mi piace

 

ma chi ma hai detto una cosa del genere?

hai mai messo le mani su un macintosh?

TI COMPRI il sistema ad un prezzo ragionevole, e una volta installato il tuo OSX hai tutto quello di cui ha bisogno l'utente medio. serve altro software? è liberamente scaricabile GRATIS da internet oppure acquistabile a prezzi ragionevolissimi.

non vuoi usare OSX? sei liberissimo di installare un altro sistema. nessuno ti accuserà mai di niente

i sistemi macintosh ti pare che violino la tua libertà? a me sembra proprio di no. eppure sono pieni di quei controlli che a te fanno tanta paura. nel momento in cui installi un altro sistema non violi nessuna licenza implicita con Apple e quei controlli cessano di esistere.

questo è un sistema di DRM fatto come si deve, che protegge il copyright e gliinteressi delle aziende, ma senza ledere agli utenti. ti sembra una cosa fatta male?

sfatiamo per piacere alcuni miti!

Trusted Computing e Microsoft non sono la stessa cosa. Microsoft ha fatto (così dicono) una implementazione, ma non è l'unica possibilità. facciamola finita con queste vaccate che il Trusted Computing è male, perché spesso chi va dicendo queste cose in giro non sa nemmeno di cosa sta parlando

@darkmanPPT: non ce l'ho con te, ma con te tue fonti

----------

## codadilupo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> il TC potrebbe fornire delle credenziali univoche per tutti gli utenti. un sistema a prova di contraffazione

 

di cui sinceramente, non sento la necessita'.

 *Quote:*   

> potrebbe essere un meccanismo di protezione del copyright "giusto" come quello implementato da iTunes (che fa pagare la musica pochissimo, non come la SIAE che ci estorce quantità mostruose di denaro).

 

cosi' giusto che a quanto pare la maggior parte dei possessori di ipod NON usa itunes. E questo senza considerare che - personalmente - me ne fotto altamente del giusto guadagno dell'etichetta. Io copio.

 *Quote:*   

> potrebbe essere un sistema di protezione da copia di dati riservati

 

che è un altro modo di dire 'sottratti'. Sottratti a te, in primo luogo.

 *Quote:*   

> potrebbe essere un sistema di protezione contro il forto di informazioni e lo spionaggio industriale...

 

e un chissene ? Un po' cazzi delle aziende, questi. Che imparino a non avere segreti industriali, cosi' risolvono il problema a monte.

 *Quote:*   

> tutte cose NECESSARIE

 

necessarie a chi ? A chi ha già sufficiente potere, e non vuole perderlo.

Mi dispiace citare Celentano che cita Bogart, ma Francamente, me ne infischio.

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   il TC potrebbe fornire delle credenziali univoche per tutti gli utenti. un sistema a prova di contraffazione 
> 
> di cui sinceramente, non sento la necessita'.

 

beh... allora non senti nemmeno la necessità di proteggere da crittografia le tue transazioni fatte concarta di credito?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   potrebbe essere un meccanismo di protezione del copyright "giusto" come quello implementato da iTunes (che fa pagare la musica pochissimo, non come la SIAE che ci estorce quantità mostruose di denaro). 
> 
> cosi' giusto che a quanto pare la maggior parte dei possessori di ipod NON usa itunes. E questo senza considerare che - personalmente - me ne fotto altamente del giusto guadagno dell'etichetta. Io copio.

 

produrre musica non è gratis. c'è dietro un mondo che va mantenuto.

non è giusto che cantanti e discografici guadagnino tutti quei soldi, ma comunque devono vivere e il sistema deve andare avanti.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   potrebbe essere un sistema di protezione da copia di dati riservati 
> 
> che è un altro modo di dire 'sottratti'. Sottratti a te, in primo luogo.

 

penso che chiunque abbia qualcosa sul proprio computer che sarebbe felice di non far vedere ad altri.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   potrebbe essere un sistema di protezione contro il forto di informazioni e lo spionaggio industriale... 
> 
> e un chissene ? Un po' cazzi delle aziende, questi. Che imparino a non avere segreti industriali, cosi' risolvono il problema a monte.

 

io con il lavoro al calcolatore ci vivo. a me non dispiacerebbe se il software che vendo ad una azienda rimanda in quella azienda e non se ne vada in giro. a maggior ragione perché non pretendo cifre immense.

mi consideri un nemico della libertà? io tutelo solo me stesso

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   tutte cose NECESSARIE 
> 
> necessarie a chi ? A chi ha già sufficiente potere, e non vuole perderlo.

 

mi sono citato e lo rifaccio. non è per niente vero che ho potere. io nel mio piccolo sono povero in canna

vedo che decisamente te ne infischi.

non ti sei nemmeno preoccupato di informarti circa le reali possibilità di questo sistema e sei uno che fa disinformazione.

----------

## codadilupo

Tagliamo subito la testa al toro, invece di continuare per 20 post a far finta di non capirci.

La privacy è un diritto della persona fisica. Ed una cosa sacrosanta che nessuno ti vuol toccare. Perchè la privacy è il tuo diritto di dire cosa come quando e a chi vuoi tu.

Quello che le aziende chiamano segreto industriale non è un diritto proprio per un cazzo.

Primo, perchè un'azienda non è una persona fisica, ma al massimo una persona giuridica.

E secondo perchè le aziende hanno l'obbligo di divulgare sempre e comunque.

E ti dico anche il motivo: Lo scopo sociale di un'azienda qualsiasi è sempre in contrasto e potenzialmente lesivo del mio diritto. Ergo, per difendermi, devo sapere cosa fa, con chi, quanto e quando.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> beh... allora non senti nemmeno la necessità di proteggere da crittografia le tue transazioni fatte concarta di credito?

 

mai avuta una carta di credito: come dice il nome, è uno strumento per impoverirti.

 *Quote:*   

> produrre musica non è gratis. c'è dietro un mondo che va mantenuto.
> 
> non è giusto che cantanti e discografici guadagnino tutti quei soldi, ma comunque devono vivere

 

se facciamo il conto, credo che quanto a concerti visti quest'anno ti batto. I soldi a un musicista li do, ma solo quando lavora. Come a chiunque altro.

 *Quote:*   

> e il sistema deve andare avanti.

 

qui, proprio, non ci troviamo. Ma quale sistema ? Ma che dici ? The show must go on ? Ma siamo davvero tanto rincretiniti, che non possiamo nemmeno dire che - cosi' com'e' non va - e va cambiato ?

 *Quote:*   

> penso che chiunque abbia qualcosa sul proprio computer che sarebbe felice di non far vedere ad altri.

 

tu sei una persona fisica. Un'azienda no. Questo è un tuo diritto, non dell'azienda, quale che sia.

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Quello che le aziende chiamano segreto industriale non è un diritto proprio per un cazzo.
> 
> Primo, perchè un'azienda non è una persona fisica, ma al massimo una persona giuridica.
> 
> E secondo perchè le aziende hanno l'obbligo di divulgare sempre e comunque.

 

ma così facendo alcune aziende morirebbero.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> se facciamo il conto, credo che quanto a concerti visti quest'anno ti batto. I soldi a un musicista li do, ma solo quando lavora. Come a chiunque altro.
> 
>  *Quote:*   e il sistema deve andare avanti. 
> 
> qui, proprio, non ci troviamo. Ma quale sistema ? Ma che dici ? The show must go on ? Ma siamo davvero tanto rincretiniti, che non possiamo nemmeno dire che - cosi' com'e' non va - e va cambiato ?

 

sulla musica non accetto repliche.

sarai andato a concerti vari, quindi sarai anche un amante della musica. io la musica la faccio ed è una delle mie fonti di reddito

conosco sicramente il mercato discografico meglio di te e so meglio di te quanto arriva ad essere marcio

da musicista ti dico però che non amo andare ai concerti. se tutti facessero come me non avremmo più musica, secondo il tuo ragionamento

----------

## codadilupo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma così facendo alcune aziende morirebbero.

 

fammi capire, il libero mercato va bene, a patto che sia protezionistico, e magari con qualche intervento statale ? Personalmente non amo il libero mercato, che di libertà non sa un cazzo, ma almeno decidiamo su che basi dobbiamo ragionare  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> sulla musica non accetto repliche.

 

e che sei, pitagora   :Wink:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> sarai andato a concerti vari, quindi sarai anche un amante della musica. io la musica la faccio ed è una delle mie fonti di reddito
> 
> conosco sicramente il mercato discografico meglio di te e so meglio di te quanto arriva ad essere marcio
> 
> da musicista ti dico però che non amo andare ai concerti. se tutti facessero come me non avremmo più musica, secondo il tuo ragionamento

 

Da pseudo-musicista, ti dico che quando mi sono esibito l'ho fatto a gratis, perchè credo che il mio prodotto si ripaghi a sufficienza con l'ascolto da parte di qualcuno: aka, non sono abbastanza bravo da pretendere che qualcuno paghi per ascoltarmi. Ma se fossi Paco De Lucia, pretenderei un bilgietto d'ingresso ai miei concerti, perchè suono 14 ore al giorno, per prepararli. Nego invece categoricamente l'idea per cui, tu suoni una volta* un disco, e poi lo vendi milioni di volte. Questa è truffa, ed è pure un furto, tale e quale è per il software.

Come ho detto, io ti pago il lavoro, purchè lavoro ci sia!

* so perfettamente che un disco non viene suonato 'una volta', ma spero che l'iperbole si capisca

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

diciamo che iniziamo a capirci  :Smile: 

io dico solo che queste tanto incriminate tecnologie di Trusted Computing possono anche essere un vantaggio per l'utente. ma ogni cosa di questo mondo può essere vantaggiosa o svantaggiosa. il tuo ragionamento mi sembra che sia portato all'estremo e che stia negando a priori a te stesso una possibilità senza nemmeno averla valutata.

io dico che queste protezioni possono anche tutelare l'utente finale, se applicate nel modo giusto. cosa facciano gli altri non lo so e personalmente non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno, ma io uso un sistema che mi permette di controllare perfettamente quello che la macchina combina. con questa premessa non considero una minaccia il TC

a parte che stiamo andando OT, con il discorso della musica, comunque...

su iTunes compro solo i brani che mi interesano a meno di 1 . 1  vale lo sbattimento di stare a cercare quello che mi interessa, che magari non si trova mai quella particolare versione, e ci mette 10 anni a scaricarsi? e magari quando l'ho scaricato scopro che è pure registrato male... piuttosto che tutto questo sbattimento, 1  io lo spendo

30  per un CD, metà dei quali finiscono in tasca alla SIAE solo perché siamo in Italia, e sul quale ci sono tracce che non mi interessano, invece, non li voglio spendere.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> beh... allora non senti nemmeno la necessità di proteggere da crittografia le tue transazioni fatte concarta di credito?

 

Sicuramente il Trusted Computing può essere utile... solo penso sarebbe necessaria un po' più di trasparenza rispetto all'utente. A me basta avere la possibilità di abiltare o meno una data funzione e che chi deve vigilare (antitrust) vigili che non si creino cartelli che poi all'atto pratico mi obbligano ad usare una determinata funzione (vedi windows e i terribili danni che fa un monopolio di fatto ad un mercato in piena espansione...si parla di miliardi di euro, non di cazzate)

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma così facendo alcune aziende morirebbero.

 

Poverine... allora fondiamo un ente benefico per fare beneficenza alle povere multinazionali   :Laughing:  Sinceramente di "alcune" aziende che muoiono non potrebbe interessarmi meno... se andasse in crisi l'economia mondiale forse... ma per "alcune" aziende pazienza   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> e il sistema deve andare avanti.

 

Semmai PUO'... non DEVE... niente deve andare avanti. Il mercato cambia e muta insieme alla società. Se un modello di business è obsleto e di ostacolo al resto della società è giusto che fallisca. E' la società che decide cosa o meno sia lecito. Se nessuno è disposto a pagare la musica è giusto che i musicisti tornino a fare musica come per secoli hanno sempre fatto... senza copyright vari e enti che li tutelassero (e conta che la musica migliore è stata prodotta sotto questo modello economico... non mi dire che negli ultimi 50 anni la musica abbia partorito niente di simile a quello che ha fatto nell'800...per favore...).

Inoltre il modello economico attuale favorisce i grandi musicisti (pochi ciarlatani che si autodefiniscono artisti quando sono poco più che showman) e le grandi case discografiche. I musicisti quelli veri (e devo dire che ne conosco diversi tra professionisti e dilettanti) vedono poco più che le briciole di tutto questo. Io fossi in te non mi sprecherei per difendere un sistema che non garantisce a malapena la sussistenza.

 *Quote:*   

> se tutti facessero come me non avremmo più musica, secondo il tuo ragionamento

 

Come detto sopra abbiamo avuto grande musica per secoli prima che arrivasse Britney o Shakira... avremo di nuovo buona musica dopo che se ne saranno andate definitivamente. Il problema sta nel modello di business, non nel consumatore... altrimenti si rischia di confondere la causa con l'effetto.

Comunque non penso che il Trusted Computing cambierà assolutamente niente. Secondo me stiamo parlando di qualcosa che è stato montato oltre le sue reali possibilità (anche irrealistiche).

----------

## codadilupo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> diciamo che iniziamo a capirci 
> 
> io dico solo che queste tanto incriminate tecnologie di Trusted Computing possono anche essere un vantaggio per l'utente. ma ogni cosa di questo mondo può essere vantaggiosa o svantaggiosa. il tuo ragionamento mi sembra che sia portato all'estremo e che stia negando a priori a te stesso una possibilità senza nemmeno averla valutata.
> 
> io dico che queste protezioni possono anche tutelare l'utente finale, se applicate nel modo giusto. cosa facciano gli altri non lo so e personalmente non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno, ma io uso un sistema che mi permette di controllare perfettamente quello che la macchina combina. con questa premessa non considero una minaccia il TC

 

io, invece, dico che poichè il TC è potenzialmente una minaccia, non preoccuparsene è folle.

Facendo l'esempio classico: 'non è la pistola, ma come la usi' con me non attacca: il problema è proprio la pistola, a maggior ragione se è un pistola ad usarla!

Puoi anche dirmi che è un delirio preventivo e basato sul nulla. Ma quando il danno è fatto è già troppo tardi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> a parte che stiamo andando OT, con il discorso della musica, comunque...
> 
> su iTunes compro solo i brani che mi interesano a meno di 1 . 1  vale lo sbattimento di stare a cercare quello che mi interessa, che magari non si trova mai quella particolare versione, e ci mette 10 anni a scaricarsi? e magari quando l'ho scaricato scopro che è pure registrato male... piuttosto che tutto questo sbattimento, 1  io lo spendo
> 
> 30  per un CD, metà dei quali finiscono in tasca alla SIAE solo perché siamo in Italia, e sul quale ci sono tracce che non mi interessano, invece, non li voglio spendere.

 

Su itunes non posso esprimermi, perchè non lo uso. Ma credo che difficilmente troverei l'ultimo album di mirco menna, o il primo disco di massimiliano larocca. Di sicuro so che uno studio recente, pubblicato in inghilterra, ha mostrato come l'idea del traino biunivoco di itunes + ipod fosse balzana, dal momento che la maggior parte degl'utilizzatori di ipod non usano itunes. Oltre questo, credo che - se restiamo ancora sul discorso del 'un euro è ben speso', non facciamo altro che perpetuare il meccanismo imposto dalle major, per cui il prezzo stabilito non è dato dal valore del prodotto, ma da quanto siamo disposti noi a sborsare. E - credimi: se un cd viene venduto a 30 euro, è perchè l'etichetta sa che il target di rifierimento è disposto a spenderli, quei 30 euro. Questo non significa che sia disposto tu a spenderli- attenzione!, significa che come io sono disposto a spendere 30 euro per un CD di Fabrizio De Andrè, ma non per uno di Ricky Martin, mia cugina è disposta a spendere la medesima cifra per quest'ultimo, ma non per De Andrè.

E - allora- visto che ho subodorato il meccanismo, e non ho nessuna intenzione di foraggiarlo, il mio discorso si sposta sulla produzione di senso.

Il lavoro si paga, purchè lavoro ci sia.

Do ben volentieri 10 euro a tutti gl'amici musicisti che registrano un disco e che lo vendono - banchetto pronto -durante i loro concerti. Ma i concerti li devono fare, perchè un musicista è uno che suona, non uno che registra  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Do ben volentieri 10 euro a tutti gl'amici musicisti che registrano un disco e che lo vendono - banchetto pronto -durante i loro concerti. Ma i concerti li devono fare, perchè un musicista è uno che suona, non uno che registra 

 

capisco il tuo punto di vista.

ma allora condanni quelli come me che non amano il casino del concerto e preferiscono la tranquillità di casa a non sentire musica. e condanni chi non può venire al concerto perché è impegnato o perché è troppo distante a non avere la sua musica.

questo non è progresso.

e poi scusa... un musicista non è che suona e basta. se vuole suonare deve anche prepararsi e secondo il tuo ragionamento, quando si prepara non fa concerti, ma allora non viene nemmeno pagato, e quindi non può prepararsi, deve cercare un altro lavoro, e i musicisti scompariranno

dei 30  che spendiamo in Italia per i CD audio, poco meno del 50% va in tasta alla SIAE e così pure i guadagni diretti dei musicisti (pescati dagli incassi dei concerti, e dal ricavato delle vendite dei CD durante i concerti stessi).

non mi dilungo nel raccontare chi c'è nel CDA della SIAE e come venga poi ripartito quel 50% ma ce n'è abbastanza per fare vomitare un maiale e farti capire quanto la nostra società faccia schifo.

secondo il mio personale punto di vista il male è questo. non il fatto che mi chiedano meno di 1  per mantenere un sistema che permette a tutto il mondo di avere musica e video in abbondanza, perché quest'ultimo fatto è la vera essenza del progresso.

non c'è vero progresso quando la maggior parte dei possibili ascoltatori viene tagliata fuori

----------

## codadilupo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma allora condanni quelli come me che non amano il casino del concerto e preferiscono la tranquillità di casa a non sentire musica. e condanni chi non può venire al concerto perché è impegnato o perché è troppo distante a non avere la sua musica.

 

niente di piu' falso: semplicemente, trovo che un musicista che vive suonando, sia di gran lunga piu' musicista di uno che vive stampando. Ho reso l'idea  :Wink:  ? Nesusno ti vieta di fare un cd, visto che la tecnica te lo permette. Ma pretendere di campare solo di quello è un concetto aberrante da cui vengon fuori le boys-band, che - alla prova del palco - stonano  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> e poi scusa... un musicista non è che suona e basta. se vuole suonare deve anche prepararsi e secondo il tuo ragionamento, quando si prepara non fa concerti, ma allora non viene nemmeno pagato, e quindi non può prepararsi, deve cercare un altro lavoro, e i musicisti scompariranno

 

Ma quando mai. Certo che uno che deve prepararsi, e proprio per questo ti ho fatto l'esempio di paco de lucia che pretende giustamente di essere pagato, visto che lui lavora 14 ore al giorno, prima di fare un concerto.

 *Quote:*   

> dei 30  che spendiamo in Italia per i CD audio, poco meno del 50% va in tasta alla SIAE e così pure i guadagni diretti dei musicisti (pescati dagli incassi dei concerti, e dal ricavato delle vendite dei CD durante i concerti stessi).
> 
> non mi dilungo nel raccontare chi c'è nel CDA della SIAE e come venga poi ripartito quel 50% ma ce n'è abbastanza per fare vomitare un maiale e farti capire quanto la nostra società faccia schifo.

 

questo lo so, ma esula dal discorso. Anche se tutti e trenta gl'euro fossero per il musicista, sarebbe comunque un furto, dal momento in cui si basasse sul meccanismo che ho esposto prima.

 *Quote:*   

> non c'è vero progresso quando la maggior parte dei possibili ascoltatori viene tagliata fuori

 

Stai applicando Henry Ford  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Stai applicando Henry Ford 

 

neanche a farlo apposta ho una ford  :Very Happy: 

comunque alla fine ci siamo capiti. peccatoc he siamo andati smisuratamente OT  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Palladium: k.gothmog, forse hai ragione tu, ma sino a che non mi mostrano che si puó spegnere e Linux si installa tranquillamente per me continua a essere una trappola e chi non la vede crede negli asini che volano. Ma forse sono paranoico io.

Musica e SIAE: k.gothmog, lamenti i diritti SIAE ma quegli stessi diritti nelle stesse percentuali li paghi anche su iTunes o su altri shop legali quindi mi sfugge il ragionamento (a meno che tu e coda non siate anni luce lontani dallo scopo del thread).

OT o meno, non so che CD compri tu, ma a 30E ne ho visto ben pochi (a parte qualche doppio album). E in ogni caso casa mia ne ha visto ben pochi (nessuno, a meno di qualche regalo...) che costassero piú di 15E (semplicemente, se vedo che costa di piú, decido che non mi serve).

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Palladium: k.gothmog, forse hai ragione tu, ma sino a che non mi mostrano che si puó spegnere e Linux si installa tranquillamente per me continua a essere una trappola e chi non la vede crede negli asini che volano. Ma forse sono paranoico io.

 

non ti basta il fatto che le protezioni attuate da questi sistemi siano implementate parte in hardware e parte in software. che togliendo il sistema operativo togli a quel che resta la possibilità di capire cosa sta facendo l'utente?

non ti basta il fatto che il kernel Linux abbia già da molto tempo incluso le tecnologie per interfacciarsi a quell'hardware? e non dirmi che il kernel Linux è una cosa che piace a discografici...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Musica e SIAE: k.gothmog, lamenti i diritti SIAE ma quegli stessi diritti nelle stesse percentuali li paghi anche su iTunes o su altri shop legali quindi mi sfugge il ragionamento (a meno che tu e coda non siate anni luce lontani dallo scopo del thread).

 

effettivamente lo siamo.

comunque mi risulta che la SIAE non incassi nulla degli acquisti fatti su iTunes. però per carità... potrei benissimo sbagliarmi

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non ti basta il fatto che le protezioni attuate da questi sistemi siano implementate parte in hardware e parte in software. che togliendo il sistema operativo togli a quel che resta la possibilità di capire cosa sta facendo l'utente?

 

Detta cosí non ho nessuna garanzia che quell'hardware (tutta la mobo, non solo Fritz e i suoi compari) sia in grado di funzionare senza la controparte software. E quello che adesso sembra funzionare forse smetterá di farlo nella vesione 2.0

Quindi no, non mi basta: io voglio il bottone per spegnere quell'acrocchio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> non ho nessuna garanzia che quell'hardware sia in grado di funzionare senza la controparte software

 

mi pare un'esagerazione questa

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   non ho nessuna garanzia che quell'hardware sia in grado di funzionare senza la controparte software 
> 
> mi pare un'esagerazione questa

 

Dici?

Non é chiaro se in questo topic si é parlato di Palladium o di qualche altro giochino fatto dal produttore per impedire variazioni al S.O. e al tempo stesso recuperare altri 50 euro alla prima occasione ma descrive benissimo uno dei possibili scenari e non lo vedo un comportamento cosí "esagerato", a meno di non voler pensare che le multinazionali della musica sono composte da vampiri e quelle dell'informatica invece siano delle onlus  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh.... però stai facendo riferimento ad un thread alla cui fine non sappiamo quale sia stato il vero problema. qualcuno ha tirato fuori la parola trusted computer per il semplice motivo che non riusciva a far nulla con l'hard disk. da quanto se ne sa potrebbe essere tutt'ora un problema di bios buggato.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> però stai facendo riferimento ad un thread alla cui fine non sappiamo quale sia stato il vero problema

 

Beh questo lo ho detto anche io. Tuttavia non vedo come un eventualitá remota la possibilitá di dover "acquistare un kit separato" per fare del mio PC quel che mi pare.

E poi? Se un giorno decidono che il kit separato potrebbe essere svantaggioso?

Rilancio, fino a non troppo tempo fa si pensava che i trojan li sviluppassero i ragazzini e non le multinazionali della musica, pensate veramente che il soldatino Fritz metta la gente al riparo dai trojan di Sony (azienda che, guarda caso, é anche nel consorzio in questione...)?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma secondo me il problema è solo che codadilupo e te vedete la parte "ce la stanno mettendo in culo", mentre k.gothmog vede la parte "con un qualcosa di crittografico in hardware quante belle cose potrei farci". logicamente il problema sta solo nel fatto che attualmente non si sa ancora bene fino a che punto verranno implementate le cose che si sono dette, o comunque non se ne ha un'idea definitiva, e quindi c'è già che pensa alla fine del mondo e chi invece trova nell'apertura del kernel linux e nella presenza anche a livello embrionale di moduli per interfacciarsi con questo hardware di una grossa opportunità per fare meglio il suo lavoro. dopotutto non so cosa faccia esattamente k.gothmog, però da quello che lo conosco in fatto di sicurezza e penetrabilità dei sistemi insieme a makoomba credo che sia uno dei più preparati. logicamente lui vede la sua faccia della medaglia.

così come codadilupo crede che i musicisti siano tutti ladri, ha ragione quando dice che le boys band sono nate per spillar soldi alle ragazzine, però da qui a catalogare tutti i musicisti ce ne vuole.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> non lo vedo un comportamento cosí "esagerato", a meno di non voler pensare che le multinazionali della musica sono composte da vampiri e quelle dell'informatica invece siano delle onlus 

 

Io penso soprattutto il problema sia di antitrust.

L'unico utilizzo seriamente fastidioso che mi viene in mente è quello di impedire a chi ha comprato un pc con windows OEM di cambiare il sistema operativo (o cambiarne la versione). Mi viene in mente un mercato di pc a basso costo con la clausola "te lo tieni così come te l'ho venduto" e uno di pc costosi "server" con la possibilità di farci quel che ti pare.

Se l'antitrust vigila tale scenario sarebbe sicuramente evitato... se ancora si perde tempo a cercare la pagliuzza del mediaplayer integrato in windows e non si scorge la trave del business degli windows preinstallati dovunque (senza una reale possibilità di rimborso peraltro) si va poco lontano IMHO.

La colpa è delle istituzioni che abbiamo e che non funzionano, non del povero chip fritz che non fa altro che quello per cui è stato progettato.

P.S. mi preoccupa di più la storia che questi chippettini siano in grado di inviare delle informazioni via internet... mi sembra tuttavia che una tale "feature" richieda quantomeno il supporto del sistema operativo per essere realizzata... se non fosse così sarebbe veramente grave   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> L'unico utilizzo seriamente fastidioso che mi viene in mente è quello di impedire a chi ha comprato un pc con windows OEM di cambiare il sistema operativo (o cambiarne la versione). Mi viene in mente un mercato di pc a basso costo con la clausola "te lo tieni così come te l'ho venduto" e uno di pc costosi "server" con la possibilità di farci quel che ti pare.

 

Un po' come avviene per i cellulari che acquisti a basso costo se accetti altre condizioni contrattuali... cavoli non ci avevo pensato.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. mi preoccupa di più la storia che questi chippettini siano in grado di inviare delle informazioni via internet... mi sembra tuttavia che una tale "feature" richieda quantomeno il supporto del sistema operativo per essere realizzata... se non fosse così sarebbe veramente grave  

  Informazioni che il nostro caro iptables seghera' senza pieta' alcuna  :Wink: 

Fede

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma secondo me il problema è solo che codadilupo e te vedete la parte "ce la stanno mettendo in culo", mentre k.gothmog vede la parte "con un qualcosa di crittografico in hardware quante belle cose potrei farci".

 

Dipende dall'esperienza... tutte le "nuove tecnologie", per belle e utili che possono essere, vengono usate per la conservazione del potere nelle mai di chi già lo ha. Nella fattispecie, visto che non stiamo parlando di potere in senso generico ma di multinazionali, il tutto verrebbe usato per la conservazione delle varie situazioni di monopolio in essere in questo momento.

Il produttore di PC che decide il tuo Sistema Operativo é un caso, che già sarebbe acettabile se questo fatto venisse dichiarato in anticipo. Il file musicale che puoi ascoltare solo sul PC che hai usato per aquistare é un altro (niente lettori portatili e, sopratutto, discografia da rifare da zero quando cambi PC). Idem vale per i DVD.

Sono state citate le carte di credito... beh l'attuale ssl é decisamente più sicura dello scontrino che viene rilasciato dal negoziante o dello sguardo indiscreto del cliente dietro di noi in fila. Serve veramente continuare a blindare un lato, con la scusa della sicurezza  e lasciare il portone aperto dall'altro?

In poche parole, siamo veramente sicuri che i vantaggi della maggior crittografia lato hw valgano il rischio?

Peraltro non si é parlato di privacy e dell'impatto dell'introduzione di questa "impronta digitale" del PC nell'ambiente. poco male, io non sono un criminale penserete voi, come tutti pensavano un paio di anni fa in materia di intercettazioni telefoniche. E' notizia molto recente che le intercettazioni non vengono fatte solo al fine di trovare criminali o presunti tali... domani al posto dei quattro figuri che si facevano i fatti loro in Telecom chi troveremo? Microsoft? Google? Yahoo? Bin Laden? Bush?

----------

## Ic3M4n

è un chiarimento ulteriore, però alla fine il succo del discorso rimane quello. inoltre devo ammettere che finora si è parlato molto di queste tecnologie senza però mai raggiungere un livello di dettaglio sufficientemente elevato per poter dire il come verrà sviluppato. inoltre l'ultima parte del tuo discorso si ricollega abbastanza bene con quanto detto da k.gothmod. ripeto: state guardando due parti di una fantomatica medaglia che nessuno ancora conosce.

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *
> 
> Io penso soprattutto il problema sia di antitrust.
> ...

 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unico utilizzo seriamente fastidioso che mi viene in mente è quello di impedire a chi ha comprato un pc con windows OEM di cambiare il sistema operativo (o cambiarne la versione). Mi viene in mente un mercato di pc a basso costo con la clausola "te lo tieni così come te l'ho venduto" e uno di pc costosi "server" con la possibilità di farci quel che ti pare.
> 
> 

 

Sono daccordo con le idee di Cazzantonio, che secondo configura piuttosto bene il problema, perchè trascende il mero punto di vista dei programmatori.

Vorrei aggiungere un osservazione.

Indipendentemente dal fatto che il TC sia cosa buona o cattiva, è un elemento che potrebbe modificare la stessa concezione di computer a cui siamo abituati.

Fino ad oggi, un computer era un esempio (assolutamente peculiare) di oggetto prodotto industrialmente, ma distribuito sul mercato in uno stato completamente inerte: un computer privo di software è uno strumento inutilizzabile, come una lavapiatti venduta senza centralina di controllo.

Le ditte costruttrici delegano infatti la completa responsabilità del funzionamento dei computer ai programmatori, sfruttando la libera espressione della loro creatività.

Uno strumento hw capace di controllare il flusso dei dati modifica questa condizione, generando dei vincoli che progressivamente, potrebbero accostare ogni giorno di più il computer alla lavapiatti. Purtroppo è difficile dire se e quanto questo sia giusto, ma si tratta certamente di una possibilità con la quale è necessario confrontarsi.

Io credo che il successo di questa operazione dipenda dalla capacità dei programmatori stessi di produrre originalità, dimostrando che una macchina programmata da zero può funzionare meglio ed essere competitiva. Gli altri, invece, avranno vinto solo il giorno in cui la loro tecnologia (TC) saprà sfruttare al 100% le potenzialità del computer.

----------

